# Kane Hodder's new flick



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

in HATCHET,Kane will star as Victor Crowley, an undead, hideously deformed zombie killer who lurks in the woods in a run down shack after his parent dies....
uhm, does this sound familiar to anyone else? :voorhees: 
Who cares, it looks like a kick ass little 80's style slasher, and also features ...
Robert Englund and Tony Todd!! Kane as an undead killer in the woods and some of horror's biggest names! Sweet! 
Oh, the setting isn't just the woods, but the bayou swamps. Kane's character
is thought to have been killed by the local kids one Halloween night, for being a mutated freak, but 10 years after his father dies, the locals believe something may be living in the old shack out in the swamp... :voorhees: 

This movie looks pretty promising, and is set to be released in october. :voorhees:


----------

